# "Knock Off" Lily Pipes



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

They work just fine. I have a few sets -- always nice to have back ups. Quality is not as nice as ADA, but you get what you pay for. Go for it.

Here's the same thing cheaper -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160274614300&Category=66794&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> They work just fine. I have a few sets -- always nice to have back ups. Quality is not as nice as ADA, but you get what you pay for. Go for it.
> 
> Here's the same thing cheaper -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160274614300&Category=66794&_trksid=p3907.m29


Yeah, I can understand if the quality isn't as good as the ADA. At that price though, assuming they're functional and atleast somewhat compareable to the ADA, they should be pretty neat. Do they still do the weird suction/whirlpool effect the ADA ones are so famous for? When you say lower quality, do you mean not as thick glass or not as nice looking?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

NyteBlade said:


> Yeah, I can understand if the quality isn't as good as the ADA. At that price though, assuming they're functional and atleast somewhat compareable to the ADA, they should be pretty neat. Do they still do the weird suction/whirlpool effect the ADA ones are so famous for? When you say lower quality, do you mean not as thick glass or not as nice looking?


Yep - they do the vortex/whirlpool thing. IME the "Flo" brand *outflow* pipe seems to be the best of all the knock-off brands. Nice thick glass, 2 suction cups. It provides plenty of movement to the water surface without breaking surface tension. Nice strong vortex - provided your filter is functioning properly with regards to flow rate. Too bad the 'Flo" intake looks so goofy.
I use a "PowerMen" brand intake with a "Flo" outplow on my 20L - just my preference. A matched set of "PowerMen" will work just fine.

As far as quality goes vs ADA, the slits on the intake are cut a bit more rough, the glass isn't quite as thick, the suction cups aren't as nice(sounds goofy and trivial, but it's true:hihi: ), in general, the workmanship just isn't quite as nice. But, that being said, fom a distance you'd really never know the difference, they perform the _exact_ same function, and your fish and plants won't know any different!

Like I said before - Go for it!


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

I have the 17mm Power Rem linked above, and they also have two suction cups.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

ingg said:


> I have the 17mm Power Rem linked above, and they also have two suction cups.


I think all of the 17mm pipes have 2 suction cups, but the 13mm generally only have one.

13mm ADA on the left, PowerMen on the right. 









Same here-










And for good measure, some Cal Aqua 13mm pipes. I sold these a while back. _Waaaayyy_ too big for my tanks!


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

So for us common folk, what's the point in buying the ADA? If it's almost the same product I'm going for the cheaper one.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Common folk?


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry, I meant I'm Poor:icon_frow


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The ADA pipes are Nano pipes in the picture.
The Cal Aqua Pipes in the picture are standard 13mm pipes.
Cal Aqua does make 13mm Nano pipes.....


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Orlando said:


> The ADA pipes are Nano pipes in the picture.
> The Cal Aqua Pipes in the picture are standard 13mm pipes.
> Cal Aqua does make 13mm Nano pipes.....


I don't think I'd quite consider them "nano"... It's the size (P-2) I use on my 60-P, which is roughly the same size as a 20H. 

The Cal pipes would be a better fit for the OP's 29 gallon in question. The intake was too long for either of my tanks. But I think price point is also of concern to the OP. The Cal pipes are almost 2X the cost of the PowerMen...


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

I guess the problem with the "knockoffs" is that they come in 3 sizes...

Small, Medium, and Large, or 10mm 13mm and 17 mm.

For my 20 gallon long, the 13mm size may be too big as the aquarium is really shallow. A 24 cm intake might be pushing it. The CalAqua Nano tubes might be perfect. I'd have to get out the old tapemeasure and look though. Either way, the holes might be big enough for cherry shrimp to crawl though so I still might need a filter sponge over the intake :icon_frow 

As far as the 29 gallon goes, the CalAqua intake seems to be longer which could be a good thing. I think the 29 gallon would be the first tank to get lily pipes, but who knows. While cash is a concern, I'd rather get something that works and I'm happy with then something that only "kind of" works. Looks like it's about a 4" difference between the CalAqua 13 mm and the Powerman

I've blown far too much this month in aquarium stuff already, and I still have a bit of a list of stuff I want, so I might have to delay my lily pipes until Santa Claus makes his list :icon_surp


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The picture I was referring to was #2 as far as Nano size. And Yes if you compare them to Cal Aqua Nano 13, they are the same over all size.....
But, yes they are more expensive..

However if your looking for an unbreakable set of pipes for even less expensive this guy has been custom making pipes for people and everybody seems very happy.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/70351-custom-made-inflow-outflow-pipes-made.html


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

NyteBlade said:


> I guess the problem with the "knockoffs" is that they come in 3 sizes...
> 
> Small, Medium, and Large, or 10mm 13mm and 17 mm.
> 
> ...


FWIW I have the 24cm (PowerMen/Ebay) intake on my 20L and there are literally hundreds (if not more) Cherry shrimp of all sizes in the tank...


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> FWIW I have the 24cm (PowerMen/Ebay) intake on my 20L and there are literally hundreds (if not more) Cherry shrimp of all sizes in the tank...


Does the intake fit okay without any problems? 
By the way, I looked at the post for your 20 gallon journal and your tank is beautiful! I bow down to your aquascaping ability :wink:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

NyteBlade said:


> Does the intake fit okay without any problems?
> By the way, I looked at the post for your 20 gallon journal and your tank is beautiful! I bow down to your aquascaping ability :wink:


Intake fits just fine. I use clear tubing from "Home Deep". Substrate depth is about 2 1/2" from the bottom edge of the tank trim. That leaves about a inch and change from substrate surface to bottom of intake. As with any intake, the strainer needs to be cleaned off regularly.

Thanks for checking out my tank, and thanks for the compliment! My aquascaping ability consists of the "Filling In The Empty Spaces In My Tank With Plants" method:hihi: I'm still trying to get the hang of it!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Correction! You were right roybot I just went and took some rough measurements of all 3 sets. Those are a bit larger then the Nano size..
My apologies for confusion....


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bringing this one back form the dead. Roybot, why do you prefer the Flo output pipe to the Powermen one? I have a set of Powermen pipes (2 actually) and the output of the Powermen pipes seems to aim downward too much in my 10 gallon and is blowing substrate everywhere. I have it on a Eheim 2213 and the flow hits the substrate before it makes it to the other side of the tank. I ordered a Flo output hoping it goes more straight out instead of downward.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

For the record, i received my Flo outflow pipe today. Compared to the Powerman one the glass is much thicker and it has two suction cups versus one on the Powermen. Most importantly in my case, it pushes the water straight out instead of out and down like the Powermen one. So no more substrate being blown away!


----------

